# Franklin Ink Decals .....



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

These are some of the new decals in the "Specific Line" . These are for the Revell 86 Monte Carlo . 
More Decals will be coming out soon. Keep an eye out for them in the Franklin Ink folder posted in the 
for sale section at the top. Thanx. 



































I made this new thread for the newbies that have been PM'ing me about where to find the decals at.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

How much on the blue ones bro. 
Can u get them on clear paper?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

$10 SHIPPED WEY .................... All are printed on clear decal paper and sealed .......... please allow 5 - 7 days for shipping and handling.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

tight wey,keep it gangsta


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks very Nice , like all the things you do . AAA Quality .


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> tight wey,keep it gangsta





sidetoside said:


> Looks very Nice , like all the things you do . AAA Quality .


Thanx !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll hit u up on later wey. When I get some loot


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I just want to get some of the Felix Plates from you....how much for say a sheet of them or so?


----------



## jorhelj (Feb 7, 2011)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Looking good bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

$5 shipped ................... 



MKD904 said:


> I just want to get some of the Felix Plates from you....how much for say a sheet of them or so?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Trend, is each pattern set only available in those colors? Or do you offer multiple colors for each pattern set?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> $5 shipped ...................


Send me your pay pal


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

sinicle said:


> Hey Trend, is each pattern set only available in those colors? Or do you offer multiple colors for each pattern set?


Good question Sin!! And great werk Trend !!! Im feelin the red design but would be even better in different colors . . .


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

sinicle said:


> Hey Trend, is each pattern set only available in those colors? Or do you offer multiple colors for each pattern set?





Tonioseven said:


>





LUXMAN said:


> Good question Sin!! And great werk Trend !!! Im feelin the red design but would be even better in different colors . . .


Thanx fellas for real ! ............. 

*Colors are set.* But if you want a specific color combo then paypal me first. After payment is received
I'll get to work. 

It takes alot of time to go back in and change the color combo's , and then someone might not pay after
I've altered the colors. :dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

MKD904 said:


> Send me your pay pal


Paypal is : *[email protected]** *


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*Here's a couple of new sets of decals for the Revell '65 or '66 Impala ..................
*_


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Those are hot dude


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm loving the purple 66 decals!


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

Are you going to be making any for the 87 Buick gn?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep...I have two sets listed in the Franklin Ink thread thats in the classifieds.



bigkidd420 said:


> Are you going to be making any for the 87 Buick gn?


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Paymnt snt for the green mc decals


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Paypal is : *[email protected]*


Money Sent, thanks.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanx fellas .......... items will be on the way soon.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I'm loving the purple 66 decals!


x2. That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanx homie !



Slowridingmike said:


> x2. That's what I was thinking.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sometime this week I think I'll be popping down for the Grape Jelly decals(66) I got just the build for those,my Purple Nite 66 is OK but I think she's just too plain.I just accidentally sent a message to your PayPal LOL but I'm definitely interested in those!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

KOOL  !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thanx for all of the purchases fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Here's 2 new sets for the Revell '63 Impala* ....... "Blue Suede" (sweet over a light blue pearl or under a Kandy Teal)












*Next is *............. "Love Letter" (real nice over a light pink pearl or under a Kandy Pink)


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

these are some killer designs... got any street truck style graphix planned?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dammit I love that blue one. Great job man.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

THANX BRO ....... DANG , THATS A GOOD IDEA !!!!!!!!!!! I'LL HAVE TO TRY MY HAND AT THAT .......... 



kykustoms said:


> these are some killer designs... got any street truck style graphix planned?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> THANX BRO ....... DANG , THATS A GOOD IDEA !!!!!!!!!!! I'LL HAVE TO TRY MY HAND AT THAT ..........


theres alot of guys building them so could be a good seller


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

PayPal sent,homie!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thanx homie ! .............. Grape Jelly on it's way in a few .........

*


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> PayPal sent,homie!


*Tonio & Hoppin , yours will be out today ......... Thanx homies.*


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Right on!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Thanx homie ! .............. Grape Jelly on it's way in a few .........
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Keep me posted on the build bro ..........


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Will do, thanks!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Thanx homie ! .............. Grape Jelly on it's way in a few .........
> 
> *
> 
> *Tonio & Hoppin , yours will be out today ......... Thanx homies.*


let u know wen I get it


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*A few new sets comming soon ............. "70 Monte Carlo and '67 Impala .......... 

*_


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Yo trend do u have murals for a fire wall for trucks?

heres my truck ?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Let me see what I can do bro ..........


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*
Here's 2 new sets for the Revell '85 Regal kit ...............

*The first one is *"City Life"* ......... will work good with a pearl Blue or White base ..... also looks great under a

Kandy Blue, Teal, or Pink .








*Remember under the mural decal it needs to be a white base!

*
Next is *"Cinnamon Bread"* ......... will look good over a pearl orange, gold, or white ...... also looks great
under a Kandy Orange, Gold, Rootbeer, or Lime Gold.










*This sets also includes Pegasus wheel lip inserts!* ............


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude on my next pay day I'm going to get 1 or 2 of the 62 impala decals from you.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

kool bro !


*These are some of the decals that are still availible ............

*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*and a few more ................ 

*


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Save one of those last pic decals for me if you don't mind. It's going to go on my wagon I'm going.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: ... 



halfasskustoms said:


> Save one of those last pic decals for me if you don't mind. It's going to go on my wagon I'm going.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Here's a new set for the Revell Cadillac kit ....... "Gangsta Proof" .........

These were designed to go over a Pearl lavender, Pink, or White. 
These will also look great under a Kandy Pink or Oriental Blue.

*









More sets coming soon so stay tuned . Sets are still only *$10 *with free shipping ! Thanx !

Paypal info is : *[email protected]***


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dam that shit's looks good.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Here's a new set for the Revell Cadillac kit ....... "Gangsta Proof" .........
> 
> These were designed to go over a Pearl lavender, Pink, or White.
> These will also look great under a Kandy Pink or Oriental Blue.
> ...


i want these shoot me your paypal


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Any decal kits tha might come close for a 61 galaxy?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You know what I need these ones, not those other one I asked for. This would look much better on my wagon.

Thanks


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> i want these shoot me your paypal


X2 I want it too


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Let me see what will fit for you bro . Thanx.


GreenBandit said:


> Any decal kits tha might come close for a 61 galaxy?


:thumbsup: ... 


halfasskustoms said:


> You know what I need these ones, not those other one I asked for. This would look much better on my wagon.
> 
> Thanks


kool ! 


Compton1964 said:


> X2 I want it too


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I think I'm gonna order Rustic Elegance (78-80)Monte Carlo next.That's gonna work for the orange Monte on my thread!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Here's a new set for the Revell Cadillac kit ....... "Gangsta Proof" .........
> 
> These were designed to go over a Pearl lavender, Pink, or White.
> These will also look great under a Kandy Pink or Oriental Blue.
> ...


nice!! how close would these fit the 79 johan kit?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I STILL THINK THESE SHOULD ALSO BE IN 1/16TH SCALE!! BAD AZZ CARNAL!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanx bro !

I'd need a 1/16 th car to go off of ......... Plus it would be a special order decal.  Good idea though.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Let me know when to send it out to you so you can scale it out and just send it back to me. I'll be more than happy to buy alit from you.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

any luck on that 70' impala roof :/


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *
> Here's 2 new sets for the Revell '85 Regal kit ...............
> 
> *The first one is *"City Life"* ......... will work good with a pearl Blue or White base ..... also looks great under a
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Daniel rubalcava (Feb 18, 2009)

Need to get that cinnamon bread! What's the price? And give me ur PayPal addy!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Kool !* ..... $10 a set ............

*paypal is :** [email protected]


*


Daniel rubalcava said:


> Need to get that cinnamon bread! What's the price? And give me ur PayPal addy!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

My bad bro ...... Yep it's done......


408models said:


> any luck on that 70' impala roof :/


:thumbsup: ..... .....


Mr.1/16th said:


> Let me know when to send it out to you so you can scale it out and just send it back to me. I'll be more than happy to buy alit from you.


Thanx fam !


EVIL C said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Dam bro these look sick thanks trend


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanx for the order homie !



hoppinmaddness said:


> Dam bro these look sick thanks trend




Here's a new set for the Revell '63 Impala .......... *"Arch Bishop Don"* .............

These will look well over a Light Pearl green, Lt. Pearl Yellow Gold, or Pearl White.

These will look great under a *Kandy Lime Gold*, *Kandy Green*, or Kandy Teal.



*Thanx for lookin'.......... stay tuned for more new sets.
*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just put down for Rustic Elegance,Thanks bro,can't wait to see em in person!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx for the order homie !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanx bro decals going out tomorrow ........... 


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Just put down for Rustic Elegance,Thanks bro,can't wait to see em in person!


They are yours , for the right price :biggrin: ..........


halfasskustoms said:


> DAMMM I like this one. Great lookin.


----------



## Daniel rubalcava (Feb 18, 2009)

Payment sent!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Had a shitty day at work,came home just now and saw the envelope on my desk and I was like" hell muthafuckin yeah"!!Thanks Tony,Grape Jellys gonna look sweet on this 66!!You just turned my day around!!I have off tomorrow,I got bench time finally so hopefully you'll see it soon and I hope I can do these decals justice!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kool, glad to help a fellow homie out ! Take your time with the build up.


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Had a shitty day at work,came home just now and saw the envelope on my desk and I was like" hell muthafuckin yeah"!!Thanks Tony,Grape Jellys gonna look sweet on this 66!!You just turned my day around!!I have off tomorrow,I got bench time finally so hopefully you'll see it soon and I hope I can do these decals justice!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Kool, glad to help a fellow homie out ! Take your time with the build up.


Will do,I'm gonna shoot the panels getting the decals with Evening Orchid because the cars paint is pretty dark,I'll have to sacrifice my old fades on the roof,but it's worth it!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Trend any luck wit dat custom order thang I talked to you about? Hit me up if you still got m number, oh and keep up the sick werk


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

What ya got for the metal body brougham coupes


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> You know what I need these ones, not those other one I asked for. This would look much better on my wagon.
> 
> Thanks


I just sent you $$$ for this one. LMK if you see it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's 2 new sets for the Revell '64 Impala .............. first is *"CREAM OF THE CROP"* .............

_*this design was strictly made to go over a very light Cream Pearl or Pearl White.

*_










Next is the sinister lookin' .............. *"DEAD OR ALIVE"* .............

these will look great over a Silver or Gray Pearl / Metallic ..............
_*Also these will look killer under any Kandy Kolor ! 
*_The huge trunk mural represents an airbrushed mural design without color.










 Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dam man...your killing it with those. Iv got a 64 that would look good with that DEAD OR ALIVE.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm loving Dead or Alive set too,to bad it's not for a 53 Hudson wagon,(just got one of those).


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude a 53 Hudson wagon, man you need to keep us posted on that one.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude a 53 Hudson wagon, man you need to keep us posted on that one.


Yeah,it's the Jimmy Flinstone body,his shipping is quick,ordered it Monday came in Friday.Thinking Trend could make something in silver and black for the roof but could be awhile before I start on it.Oh it's gonna be sinister,just gotta Fab up the glass.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dam man...your killing it with those. Iv got a 64 that would look good with that DEAD OR ALIVE.





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I'm loving Dead or Alive set too,to bad it's not for a 53 Hudson wagon,(just got one of those).


Thanx homies !!!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

man u should do a set of just trunk murals like the one on Dead or Alive:thumbsup:


----------



## Daniel rubalcava (Feb 18, 2009)

Jus recived my order! Ur stuff is great with fast ass shipping 
Definitly buying more.Thanks again!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Rustic Elegance came in today!These are just what I was looking for,they'll work fine for my Orange 80 MC.I tend to build mostly led sleds and bombs but I actually do got a soft spot for 78-80 Monte Carlos cuz a 78 was my first car,the one I learned to drive in!Thanks Holmes ,I'm gonna take my time before I facelift this!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*Kool homies, keep me posted !
*_


Daniel rubalcava said:


> Jus recived my order! Ur stuff is great with fast ass shipping
> Definitly buying more.Thanks again!





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Rustic Elegance came in today!These are just what I was looking for,they'll work fine for my Orange 80 MC.I tend to build mostly led sleds and bombs but I actually do got a soft spot for 78-80 Monte Carlos cuz a 78 was my first car,the one I learned to drive in!Thanks Holmes ,I'm gonna take my time before I facelift this!


----------



## Capone1 (Sep 19, 2011)

how can i order some


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Capone1


> how can i order some


Paypal me @ : *[email protected]***


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Grape Jelly is looking sweet so far....I took precautions and going good.(Although I did have a bit of a boo-boo lining up the trunk patterns,my own fault)I think I gonna rechristen Purple Nite "In the Orchard"after a Tiger Army song.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Brotha!! I got mail yesterday! Pics up later today!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds kool bro ! Keep me posted !


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Grape Jelly is looking sweet so far....I took precautions and going good.(Although I did have a bit of a boo-boo lining up the trunk patterns,my own fault)I think I gonna rechristen Purple Nite "In the Orchard"after a Tiger Army song.


Kool ! Can't wait to see the pics !


Tonioseven said:


> Brotha!! I got mail yesterday! Pics up later today!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Bad news bro,the roof and trunk decals lifted off as I masked off the b pillars on In the Orchard.I thought they'd, have set after a whole day,it was looking great,next week I ll be ordering another set of Grape Jelly.my bad.The decal setter I used was old.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Got the plates. Thanks again.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

That's a sweet roof!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> You know what I need these ones, not those other one I asked for. This would look much better on my wagon.
> 
> Thanks


Dude I got in the mail today........looks soooooooooooooo good. Thanks. Can't wait to get the body all done so I can put those decals on.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sent in for another set of Grape Jelly.....sigh.At least I learned from it and it gives me a chance to mask everything off properly,I'll get it right next time!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah take your time on it bro ............. Me personally , I would seal over the body after the decals were applied with some Testors dull coat laquer. Let that dry for around an hour then wet sand real lightly with 2000 grit paper. then do the masking and painting like you were trying to do.

More than likely masking tape of any kind will pull the decals off of the body no matter how long they have set and dried. They need to be sealed over with something to protect then from the masking tape. JM.02.

Thanx again bro !


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks man.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*TTT ...................


**Old Revell Caddy pic ................. **Drenched with Franklin Ink **...............
*


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Franklin Ink...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats som good shit right there.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great lookin' builds Antonio ! IDK that you had decaled the '70 .............. it looks great ! Are U gonna kandy over them ?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I might over the '70 with that urethane magenta hot wheels paint.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

TTT .........

Thanx to all who've ordered ! 

*Big Spring Sale Coming next week !!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

sweet cant wait


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> TTT .........
> 
> Thanx to all who've ordered !
> 
> *Big Spring Sale Coming next week !!!!!!!!!!!! *


:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> TTT .........
> 
> Thanx to all who've ordered !
> 
> *Big Spring Sale Coming next week !!!!!!!!!!!! *


:run::drama:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey bro,with all respect,did my last order (Grape Jelly 2nd) get sent out yet?I dont mean to bug you or anything I was just wondering.I understand about the printer issues,like I said just wondering.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank man I just got them today,sorry If I bugged you with a pm,I'll definitely be getting more,thank you very much homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

My bad bro I didn't get back to you .............. I'm glad you got them homie .




*Workin' on two new sets for the Spring Sell Starting this Friday ..............*


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

Is the sale this coming friday?


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*DO YOU SELL JUST THE MURALS WITH NO PATERNS*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*YEP ! *


Laidframe said:


> Is the sale this coming friday?


*coming soon !* 


dink said:


> *DO YOU SELL JUST THE MURALS WITH NO PATERNS*


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Nice i would be interested in some murals minus the patterns too. Can i call Molly?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You got som for that 65 wagon.?????


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

not yet .......... but the '65 - '66 decals should work for that wagon though.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yha, thats what I was going to order from you anyways if you didnt make one "JUST" for the wagon.:thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> TTT .........
> 
> Thanx to all who've ordered !
> 
> *Big Spring Sale Coming next week !!!!!!!!!!!! *





Laidframe said:


> Is the sale this coming friday?





Trendsetta 68 said:


> *YEP ! *


:drama:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Starts @ 6 P.M. my time :biggrin:


----------



## Daniel rubalcava (Feb 18, 2009)

Half off, 2 fors, what are we looking at?
Very Intrested!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

@@@@@@@@@@@@ *details soon *@@@@@@@@@@@@@


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

you guys are in luck! the HAWK will not be home for the sale :dunno::tears::rofl::rofl::rofl: but ill be home later.....:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*O.K. HOMIES HERE IT IS ... "THE SPRING CLEANING SALE" 40% OFF !
*
*THE DECALS THAT ARE LISTED ARE MARKED DOWN FROM **$10 **TO **$6** !

**STARTING WITH THESE ................* 











*AND .............................*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*THESE .................
*






*AND FINALLY .............*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

THESE ..............




AND THESE 2 NEW SETS FOR THE HOMIES ASKIN ABOUT MURALS ........... SOME OLD AND SOME "CUSTOM MADE" ........




PAYPAL IS : [email protected] THANX HOMIES !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*SALE ENDS SUNDAY AT MIDNIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

pm'd ....payment sent:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

order is in bro.. get at me lmk whats up!
:dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

got you ........


716 LAYIN LOW said:


> order is in bro.. get at me lmk whats up!
> :dunno:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *and a few more ................
> 
> *


Sup Tone,Is the Green swirly caddy set still available?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> THESE ..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovin them mural sets with the fine ass chicks,also diggin that skeleton bandito,are those gonna be part of the sale too?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Lovin them mural sets with the fine ass chicks,also diggin that skeleton bandito,are those gonna be part of the sale too?


thanx homie, yep



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Sup Tone,Is the Green swirly caddy set still available?


wud up homie ! yep !


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

Payment sent


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Super Thanx to ALL who have ordered ! ..........

*
*Please allow 5-7 days from the time of payment for shipping and handling. Thanx again, Trend !*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*This just added to the mix for any Kandy Orange homies* !!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't see anything for the 79-80 Monte.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

PM'd ................


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Gonna have to miss out on the saleSpent all my money at the Super ShowI still am going for the green caddy ones and murals sheets 1 just when I get paid Tues.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

kool ..........


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Alright homies, with less than 5 hours left I thought that i would add this NEW set ........... 

It's for the Revell 1977 Monte Carlo ..... it will work great over a pearl Green or pearl White.

It would look GREAT under a *Kandy Green*, *Kandy Lime Green*, or HOK Kandy Lime Gold.

Third option would be under a *Kandy Teal*.




*Also thanx to all who have bought "Franklin Ink" ! *:kool:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Of course I miss the sale. Had planned on hiitin you up last night after work. I'm typically home around 11:30, BUT, since we were so damned slammed last night didn't get home til about 1:30, and my phone wouldn't let me paypal you.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*THANX TO ALL WHO ORDERED ! 
YOUR DECALS ARE ON THEIR WAY, SOME MIGHT'VE EVEN ARRIVED TODAY* ........


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got mine today. :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:got mine today


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kool, glad they arrived homies !


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just sent the paypal for the swirl caddy set,all I could do for right now,gonna modify the roof to fit the roof of a gold 50 chevy pickup that Im gonna do later.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kool, thanx homie !


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got a ? for ya Trend. Blueberry Hill and City on Ice, are they printed on white or clear? I plan on puttin them over a silver base if on clear, will a candy blue work over those?


----------



## Daniel rubalcava (Feb 18, 2009)

Jus recived my goods can't wait to use them!
Thanks again.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Both on clear ... and yes a kandy blue will work over or under them. Make sure your surface is smooth when you apply the decals. I also use a decal setting solution to snuggle them down real good. Then I wait a few days before I clearcoat them ... Also under murals, I mask off the area where the mural will be and spray a white base under where the mural will be. This makes the mural POP.*


grimreaper69 said:


> Got a ? for ya Trend. Blueberry Hill and City on Ice, are they printed on white or clear? I plan on puttin them over a silver base if on clear, will a candy blue work over those?





Daniel rubalcava said:


> Jus recived my goods can't wait to use them!
> Thanks again.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

good quickie how to! got mine today too!!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Wat do have,for a '63 impala vert?


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

bad ass decals Trend bro'...:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Wat do have,for a '63 impala vert?


 



with 2 more on the way ..............


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Lookin good bro!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

My caddy decals came in,thanx again,homie!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kool homie !


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just noticed the license plate!Thanks man!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Got my sets today. Thanks man.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*THANX TO ALL WHO HAS ORDERED FRANKLIN INK ................ HERE'S A FEW NEW SETS FOR THE RE-RELEASE OF **THE REVELL CADILLAC KIT **....... **1 FOR THE '63 IMPALA **...... AND **1 FOR THE '70 IMPALA .............
*










*AND HERE'S A COUPLE OF NEW ITEMS AT FRANKLIN INK .......... FLAME PATTERNS SHEET#1 AND ROOF DESIGNS #1 ....... *




*THANX HOMIES ................. *


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn, those are dope..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Hell yeah pm me on the gangsta proof Caddy


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I might be getting that 63 from you. And those flame....WOW love them.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*thanx homie !*


dig_derange said:


> damn, those are dope..


*PM'd*


OFDatTX said:


> Hell yeah pm me on the gangsta proof Caddy


*koo homie !*


halfasskustoms said:


> I might be getting that 63 from you. And those flame....WOW love them.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Man you know I love those flames and roof set.Any chance of a set of scallops or rose panels ala Gypsy Rose?All your designs are looking great!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Trend please get at me bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thanx homie ..... yeah I've actually been working on some scallops, coming soon. *


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Man you know I love those flames and roof set.Any chance of a set of scallops or rose panels ala Gypsy Rose?All your designs are looking great!


*I got you homie, gimme a minute , I ain't forgot about you !* :thumbsup:


LUXMAN said:


> Trend please get at me bro


----------



## Mlopez63 (Feb 4, 2010)

Want purple for 66 Impala. Get at me I'm mostly on layitlow fb. PAYPAL ready.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice work homie, lovin the roof patterns! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*PM sent bro . Thanx !*


Mlopez63 said:


> Want purple for 66 Impala. Get at me I'm mostly on layitlow fb. PAYPAL ready.


*Thanx homie !*


chris_thobe said:


> Nice work homie, lovin the roof patterns! :thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *THANX TO ALL WHO HAS ORDERED FRANKLIN INK ................ HERE'S A FEW NEW SETS FOR THE RE-RELEASE OF **THE REVELL CADILLAC KIT **....... **1 FOR THE '63 IMPALA **...... AND **1 FOR THE '70 IMPALA .............
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i can't decal for shit but I gotta get my decal game up, pm me your paypal


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Sick patterns, great job! You should make an instructional vid for YouTube on how to apply these large decals. I think you will attract a lot of extra customers as well.



Trendsetta 68 said:


> *THANX TO ALL WHO HAS ORDERED FRANKLIN INK ................ HERE'S A FEW NEW SETS FOR THE RE-RELEASE OF **THE REVELL CADILLAC KIT **....... **1 FOR THE '63 IMPALA **...... AND **1 FOR THE '70 IMPALA .............
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

jevries said:


> Sick patterns, great job! You should make an instructional vid for YouTube on how to apply these large decals. I think you will attract a lot of extra customers as well.


I agree. I would love to put some of these on something. But i'm not too confident in doing so. Afraid to spend the money and ruin a set of decals trying to lay them down correctly.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Same thing here...I tried applying my own designed decals but I got a lot of tiny cracks in the ink after applying and setting. 



MayhemKustomz said:


> I agree. I would love to put some of these on something. But i'm not too confident in doing so. Afraid to spend the money and ruin a set of decals trying to lay them down correctly.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude you guys, its eazy........just take your time and you'll do fine.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

jevries said:


> Same thing here...I tried applying my own designed decals but I got a lot of tiny cracks in the ink after applying and setting.


In your caes.... *you need to spray clear over the decal 1st*. With a good spray paint. then cut out the decal, and lay it on the car.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*PM Sent .............. thanx homie .*


dyzcustoms said:


> i can't decal for shit but I gotta get my decal game up, pm me your paypal


*That's a great idea J, Thanx for the heads up.*


jevries said:


> Sick patterns, great job! You should make an instructional vid for YouTube on how to apply these large decals. I think you will attract a lot of extra customers as well.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Gonna get a '78-'80 Monte next week. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homies , I seal the decals 2 times with a clear dull coat of acrylic laquer. I've learned from the past, that too many coats of anything and the decals won't set right around curves and angles.

*They should be treated in the same process as the decals that comes with kits or other aftermarket decals. 

**If you've used the sets from Keith Marks , they come real thin, so I coat them one more time with a dull coat and then they are fine.

This is a full set applied to a '73 Caprice kit ....... no cracks or lifting or anything. I used Walthers Solvaset for setting the decals. After 5-10 seconds with the setting solution on them, I tamp dry, (do not wipe) the decals with a paper towel.
I also use a hair dryer to help the decals set in gaps and panel lines.


*

















*Hope this helps a little.*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Koo ... I you have somethin' on the way homie ......... I'll mail it out Monday.*


Tonioseven said:


> Gonna get a '78-'80 Monte next week. :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice..Great info too.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanx homie ... always glad to help.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

You know me...I tried several different types of clear coat on the decals I created, didn't work out too good. Using automotive clear from a can the decals curled up when placed in water in such a way that it was impossible to place em on the model. Tamiya clear was thin enough not to make the decal curl but during placement cracks occured. In my case it basically was a hit or miss operation. On the Lost angel Impala I created it finally worked out because I sanded the decal paper lighty so that the ink and clear had more grip.
could well be the decal paper had flaws or perhaps the ink I was using who knows. I bought a stack of laser print decal paper and that works perfect.



halfasskustoms said:


> In your caes.... *you need to spray clear over the decal 1st*. With a good spray paint. then cut out the decal, and lay it on the car.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hmmmm thats crazy man. I know decals all most always curls up. But I was told that the temp of the water helps. I tried worm, hot, could, and it all seemed to do the same thing......Curl up on me.

Maybe tape clear plastic to the decal, were you can see the decal thur the plastic and you in 30-50 sec the decals more then ready to come off the backing paper, and then it might not be able to curl up on us..

I havent tryed this my self, but It sounds like it would work.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Wow J ... thats weird huh ..... I've had a few problems, but none to major. I haven't had any problems yet with the new clear coating that I use.* *I don't have a laser printer though. *


jevries said:


> You know me...I tried several different types of clear coat on the decals I created, didn't work out too good. Using automotive clear from a can the decals curled up when placed in water in such a way that it was impossible to place em on the model. Tamiya clear was thin enough not to make the decal curl but during placement cracks occured. In my case it basically was a hit or miss operation. On the Lost angel Impala I created it finally worked out because I sanded the decal paper lighty so that the ink and clear had more grip.
> could well be the decal paper had flaws or perhaps the ink I was using who knows. I bought a stack of laser print decal paper and that works perfect.


Here's what I use to coat them with ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Matte coating I see, that could make a difference. The gloss clear tends to create tension on the printed surface that's why they curl up like crazy, basically becoming cilinders, even though I spray only 2 to 3 thin layers. 
For now I'll stick with the laser printer but the effect is different though.




Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Wow J ... thats weird huh ..... I've had a few problems, but none to major. I haven't had any problems yet with the new clear coating that I use.* *I don't have a laser printer though. *
> 
> Here's what I use to coat them with ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks really sick! Thanks for the pointers!



Trendsetta 68 said:


> Homies , I seal the decals 2 times with a clear dull coat of acrylic laquer. I've learned from the past, that too many coats of anything and the decals won't set right around curves and angles.
> 
> *They should be treated in the same process as the decals that comes with kits or other aftermarket decals.
> 
> ...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

*

*


















THIS IS BEAUTIFUL HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*No problem J, anytime homie !*


jevries said:


> Looks really sick! Thanks for the pointers!


*Thanx fam , 'preciate it !*


COAST2COAST said:


> *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*New for the *__*Revell*__*Cadillac*__* ..................*_


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*HERE'S A NEW ONE FOR THE REVELL 60 IMPALA .................








*


----------



## JJs Touch (Nov 13, 2011)

[QUOTPpE=Trendsetta 68;15487985]*HERE'S A NEW ONE FOR THE REVELL 60 IMPALA .................








*[/QUOTE]

can u pm me bro like 2 get some decals


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

New for the AMT/MPC 70 Impala .............................


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll have to breakdown and scoop some up from ya sometime T....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Koo homie !


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> _*New for the *__*Revell*__*Cadillac*__* ..................*_


 Pm me for the first one


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

PM sent ..................


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey you going to have a Memorial day SALE. ????? I hope you well.:dunno::x:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good question .............. but I can't this year, the sale killed me on orders, I'm still tryin' to catch up :biggrin:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Its kool. Mybe next time.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, it's kool homie ..................... :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Is there som wrong with the pics? from page 9 and back my puter ant showing the pics of the decals. I'd like to order som but cant see witch ones I need?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

It might be the server,check out the other pics at the beginning,homie.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh I did. And I want those new *black in gray *ones he did for the 64. I dont know what he called them. But I need 2 sets of them.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Oh I did. And I want those new *black in gray *ones he did for the 64. I dont know what he called them. But I need 2 sets of them.


I think the set youre thinking about is called "Dead or Alive,".Yeah I had my eye on those too,they're tight.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I think the set youre thinking about is called "Dead or Alive,".Yeah I had my eye on those too,they're tight.


Dude your right!!!!!! Thanks. 

*TERND*, I need 2 of those *"Dead or Alive"* decal's. I'll be paypalling you this thrusday. I'll I/M you when Iv sent the $$$

Thanks,


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm too lazy to go back and search, but I need some for a 66 Impala.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*My bad fellas on the decals flicks .......... I deleted them becuz of jackers .......... I'll post them up with water marks from now on. Yes Dead or Alive is still availible homie , preciate it !

**I'll post up some flicks of the '65 - '66 decals as well for you homie ....... 
*
*I have some tweakin' to do to the sets first , thanx homies !*


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks man. Like I said I'll send you $$ on thur- in your paypal. I'll let you know.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

koo homie ... preciate it !


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

_take the trophy for biggest haters of 2012, rollindeep pancho darkside. tonio uncle grimm even brandon, Bigdogg our nation wide, hell our world wide friendship's is proof enough that we are solid. we shine like chrome because thats the kind of ballers we really are. I got $200 in the bank and $12,000 of credit card dept. I cant afford shit. But I am a rich man because I have real friends and i dont have to pick on or bully other people to make myself feel like a big man. and we know that our art work does not end when we close the garage, we just take it to the build table in the house. and yea are collections most certainly are worth more than some peoples cars. but why cloud our wealthy hearts and mind's with these peasants a minute longer than we have too? this is not the county jail? this is not Y A, or prison. we dont have to worry about the gate's racking and chow time. we aint got shit to prove. we won. we are the better crew! so lets act like it. Im gonna post a link of a 63-64 rivi promo just as a reminder to the peasants? __
__that this shit aint cheap, they aint toy's, and a classic is a classic. weather it be 1/25 scale or 1/1.._


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn trend I didn't know they were cheerleadin for you too!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

X2:dunno:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

So after 2 days later then I said I'd send it......I just did. You should see $20 from me for 2 sets of the DEAD OR ALIVE.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt any thing for 77 monte


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Yep here's the new Franklin INK thread over on Facebook ...*

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.378773915522074.85187.378759515523514&type=3



PHXKSTM said:


> ttt any thing for 77 monte


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

cool video


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks homie.


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

no problem, id love to try these decals on day.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Halfass., have you used SOLVASET on the decals?

You do everything you said in the video, plus brushing on Sovaset which softens the decal over the ridges.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

No I dont. I prob should. But no.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

It really makes the decals snuggle in to the contours. Sometimes you need to use the exact knife to slice or poke a hole for the solvaset to get under the decal.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool man ima going to look into that.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweet vid ............. decal setting solutions help be be careful and don't leave it on too long.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks man. Been wanting to do that video for a long time. Just wanted to help.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Definately appreciate it bro !


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Trend, you are correct. I usually use a tissue to remove the excess solvent. You can screw it up by puddling it too long.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Theres also a bit a extra film,what Im gonna do on my 66 is cut right around the pattern.


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

Yo homie do u have any more regal designs other then the two u got


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Yep ...* 


sandcast said:


> Trend, you are correct. I usually use a tissue to remove the excess solvent. You can screw it up by puddling it too long.


*Yep, thats How to do it, I've also discovered that ...*


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Theres also a bit a extra film,what Im gonna do on my 66 is cut right around the pattern.


*
Sorry homie , just those 2 right now ...*


mr.regal said:


> Yo homie do u have any more regal designs other then the two u got


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Yep here's the new Franklin INK thread over on Facebook ...*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.378773915522074.85187.378759515523514&type=3


 Do you have all in stock?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

He do, just P.M him and let him know what you want.


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> He do, just P.M him and let him know what you want.


:thumbsup:


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

Payment send.uffin:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

See told you. Its great stuff.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thanx homie !!!!!!!!*


halfasskustoms said:


> See told you. Its great stuff.


*I got you covered homie !*


SO_CAL_JOE said:


> Payment send.uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Yep, everything is in stock ...*


SO_CAL_JOE said:


> Do you have all in stock?


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

:thumbsup:got my package today,thanks brotha:boink:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweet !


SO_CAL_JOE said:


> :thumbsup:got my package today,thanks brotha:boink:



1963 Impala "Gypsy Rose" decals ...............


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Sweet !
> 
> 
> 1963 Impala "Gypsy Rose" decals ...............


NICE! so there will be paint/tape work with white around the hood and top....i still havent found a good trunk pic!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

What??????? I posted a nice pic of the trunk on the Gypsy Rose thread.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> What??????? I posted a nice pic of the trunk on the Gypsy Rose thread.


:banghead: missed it i guess?! gotta back track....thanks half!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well I guess its not that good, but its the best iv seen.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

TTT.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Well I guess its not that good, but its the best iv seen.


yah i just found the pic....LOL i even commented on the tails! now im seeing the fading and white tape work......


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

The only thing that sucks is the fade around the white and rose's.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> The only thing that sucks is the fade around the white and rose's.


guess thats my problem when i get to it?! plenty of killer painters on here...i'tll get done! now lets quit whoring trend thread and move it to the gypsy topic!? :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:biggrin: ...............


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Sweet !
> 
> 
> 1963 Impala "Gypsy Rose" decals ...............


found a revell 63 today at micheals....paypal in a minute Trend! still the same paypal addy?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

If no one wants to jump in on painting this beast, I will lay some spray homie!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep, same addy homie ..... thanx !


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz good trend wanted to see if u could help me out with something needed sum off those display cards u b makin for ur builds there tight need sum for a couple of my replicas


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sandcast said:


> has anybody decided how and what order they will lay the paint? And what colors?


yeszir....over to the gypsy thread with this....so we can keep it soley for trends ink works! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thanx Hock ...*







*Yeah Homie I got you bro ................
*


pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good trend wanted to see if u could help me out with something *needed sum off those display cards u b makin *for ur builds there tight need sum for a couple of my replicas


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Coo preciate it homie need carcacha orgullo mexicano casanova las vegas an strictly bizz if u could help me out wit those cards would b tight i got u bro $ oh an 1 for wild thing thx


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Coo preciate it homie need carcacha orgullo mexicano casanova las vegas an strictly bizz if u could help me out wit those cards would b tight i got u bro *$* oh an 1 for wild thing thx


----------



## Daniel rubalcava (Feb 18, 2009)

A trend! I'm checking to see if u have any thing for a fiftynine impala?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nope Daniel, I sure don't ...... I'ma have to get some goin' for the '59 !!!


----------



## Capone1 (Sep 19, 2011)

do u have any for 86 regal


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*yep , just look through the thread link .......... *


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.378773915522074.85187.378759515523514&type=3


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Say trend had a question homie u seen d candy red 84 cutty replica im makin named WIKED are d patterns it has duable on decal? Id b willin to pay if u could aslo hook dat up wouldnt mind redoin that cutty want d patterns more on point was a hard paint job


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Found these on the web.


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang I remember those pics ... a couple of those are complete now ... the '41 trukito, '58, '72, and the '73 ... Thanx homie !


halfasskustoms said:


> Found these on the web.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dats a clean collection homie


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Right on homie !!!*


pina's LRM replica said:


> Dats a clean collection homie


 :biggrin:


halfasskustoms said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Capone1 (Sep 19, 2011)

i seen only two for regals any more


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

TREND THATS ONE HELL OF A LINE UP HOMIE, ALWAYS LIKE YOUR WORK KEEP POSTING HOMIE IM WATCHING!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Capone1 said:


> i seen only two for regals any more


*here's 1 more for the Regal .........

*












*Thanx homie , I'll complete the Impala Collection ... after the Supershow is over with ... The '69 is next , then the '74, and last but not least my favorite year, THE '68 !!!!!*


Gilsdropshop1 said:


> TREND THATS ONE HELL OF A LINE UP HOMIE, ALWAYS LIKE YOUR WORK KEEP POSTING HOMIE IM WATCHING!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Found these on the web.


 Any more pics of the green mc in 1st pic


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I dont. Sorry.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*It's still not finished , I'm waiting to send Tingo's the interior and I'm adding some more paint detail in the center dark green section ...* 



hoppinmaddness said:


> Any more pics of the green mc in 1st pic








*Here's another new set for the '61 Impala ...... "Green Gouls"*


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Holy cows man. I lovin that set. Damn that look great. Ima have to redo my race car I did a while back.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *It's still not finished , I'm waiting to send Tingo's the interior and I'm adding some more paint detail in the center dark green section ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice trend! i may have to build a 61 just for this ink!?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

Yo trend if I sand u the $ fo city life by the end of the week would I hav the artwork by oct 25 just in time for a show lol... my bad city life the one that's for the 85 reg...an the price is 10$ if I rember


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Yep I got you covered homie ... yep, they are still only $10 ...



@ Hock ... LOL ... me too ! *


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*New INK for the '67 / '68 Impala ....... "Morning Toast" ..............

*


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

How much are the mural sheets?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

pm me info so i can send m/o out dont hav paypal homie if m/o cool that is.....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *It's still not finished , I'm waiting to send Tingo's the interior and I'm adding some more paint detail in the center dark green section ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LGV-903 (Oct 25, 2011)

Mad props!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thanx homies !

The sheets are $10 per set .......

PM sent homie !*


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Those are clean trend much props just let me know when u ready with the display cards for me homie oh an what am I gonna owe u for dat I got u $


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Do you have anything for a 62, 65 and 66 impala?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

He's put all te pics on his FB page and then didnt label them for what cars they go to. But some of the pics show a very lil writing that saids what car they go for.


----------



## jaymerck2 (Aug 28, 2012)

I need some for a 67 and 64


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hes got them and som real nice shit too. Here look here 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.378773915522074.85187.378759515523514&type=3
Some of the pics say what car there for in the upper lift side. Just click on the pics and they get bigger.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> He's put all te pics on his FB page and then didnt label them for what cars they go to. But some of the pics show a very lil writing that saids what car they go for.


All of em say what they're for.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Where???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????:dunno: Mybe my puter is to small to see where they say that.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Click on the pic. It says it up where you comment at.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OOOOHHHH LOL I never looked down there.......Its OK Im a dumbass.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thanx homies for lookin' out ....... I actually been at my real job today for the first time in months ! 

Like my homies said , The Franklin INK folder is on FB with all of the items listed and for which body ... 

**Still just $10 per set with free shipping to the lower 48 !
*

























Just a few samples for the new homies ..............



*Here's the link ...

*https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.378773915522074.85187.378759515523514&type=3


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*bump ..........*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I didnt see those yet. Nice shit homie.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*thanx homies !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Trend,lovin those bandana ones,throw your neighborhood in air lol


----------



## franciscosanchez (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey homie as soon as I get a decent check I am going to need some of them. I will let you know as soon as I get the money.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Kool homie !!!*


franciscosanchez said:


> Hey homie as soon as I get a decent check I am going to need some of them. I will let you know as soon as I get the money.


*LMNO !!!!!!*


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Trend,lovin those bandana ones,throw your neighborhood in air lol


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

:worship: Fantasy these décals!! That gives a lot of realism to this scale..
And for France postal charges are of combiens?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz good homie! Say trend was gonna need just 1 display card for now the one for my rollin malo replica was gonna see if mayb u could help me out wit dat if it aint to much trouble willin to pay $ for it just let me know


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

thats kool homie ... you want the Malo sign like the 1:1 or different .......


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> thats kool homie ... you want the Malo sign like the 1:1 or different .......


If u can get d 1 like d real 1 dats cool if u gotta make 1 either works bro u b gettin down preciate it homie


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Do you have the decals from the Blue Kush or Soliciting available?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry homie , I sure don't .......


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Let me know if you ever do. Love the Kush.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Thanx homies !
> 
> **Still just $10 per set with free shipping to the lower 48 !
> *
> ...


 *BUMP ... :thumbsup:*


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *New INK for the '67 / '68 Impala ....... "Morning Toast" ..............
> 
> *


hey bro im intrested in this one


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got my goodies yesterday tony...thanks bro!!


----------



## Bjiggster (Dec 31, 2012)

Sup cat.. this is the Jiggster,, Im interested n getting sum decals from ya,, bout five sets,, just need to know how or who pay n ship,, paypal for me is good,, and there anyway i can get that 64 chevy Ice City,, but in green tones,, Please,, holler back,, thanks


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

* --- Sale --- Sale --- Sale --- Sale --- Sale --- Sale --- Sale ---

All of Franklin INK decal sets are 20% off with FREE Shipping !

----------------- Here's the Link to Franklin INK ------------------










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.378773915522074.85187.378759515523514&type=3


Paypal payment to : [email protected]*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

You gonna post them on here too? I don't have Facebook account, not my thing


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*A few sets that I offer ................. $8.00 per set ........*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*A few sets that I offer ................. $8.00 per set ........

































































thanx ...............*


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Any murals trend????


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*I have a couple of sets Compton ....... just follow the link

A few sets that I offer ................. $8.00 per set ........*


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Gonna have to log on and look.


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Just sent payment for Aztec Sun on the 66 and both mural sheets.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thanx homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Sent mine for the murals...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: 


Compton1964 said:


> Sent mine for the murals...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:tears::tears::tears::tears::tears:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::thumbsup:


bigdogg323 said:


> :tears::tears::tears::tears::tears:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

BUMP ............


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Will b placing my order shortly


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thanx coast !!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Roblow5881 (Mar 5, 2012)

Do you have any decals for a 50 chevy truck?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Sorry , I dont homie *


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

How about jus pinstriping?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn.....took me forever to make a choice:biggrin:....sending payment nowuffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

BUMP!!!!

Got my decal order today, nice looking stuff!! Glad as hell I picked them up. 

Trend, be lookin for me to place another order soon!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Got mines today..... Thank you trend... beautiful work homie.. I'll be placing more orders soon...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*My bad on the get back homies ........... 'preciate the business for real !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Aint no thing man, we all got lives outside tha hobby. We sure you do too! Aint no love lost.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Got mines today....great stuff!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Right on homies .............. Thanx again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey Trend....I need these decals
65/66 Impala-Bleeder
Revell Cadillac-Gangsta Proof

Are they still $8.00???


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WUSUP BRO I NEED SOME DECALS FOR MY 76 GLASS HOUSE ITS GUM DROP PURPLE AND LICIOUS PURPLE LET ME KNOW THANK'S BRO...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*if it's already sprayed purple, the decals won't show up ... I print on clear decal paper so the ink is like Kandy Paint ..... it's transparent ..... but when applied over a silver , gold, or a light kolor pearl that's when they POP !*


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

IT'S GUM DROP PEARL ITS VERY LIGHT


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WUSUP TREND I NEED SUM DECAL'S FOR A 70 IMPALA AND G BODY


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HEY BRO I STILL HAVE THE 1/16TH SCALE IMPALA BODY I NEED TO SEND TO YOU SO YOU CAN MAKE ME THOSE DECALS WE TALKED ABOUT. I STILL HAVE YOUR ADDY AND I'LL LET YOU YOU SOMETIME THIS WEEK.


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

Tonioseven said:


> Franklin Ink...


crazy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

ey big homie, the blue rag decals, the titties/murals daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn. I got some idea's do you do custom orders o que???!!!


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Dang , my bad homies been missin' in action for a minute ..........

Anytime Big Money ... 

O.K. Mr 1/16th * ...*

Thanx Vato ... no custom orders at this moment ... to busy at work the next few weeks ...*


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Dang , my bad homies been missin' in action for a minute ..........
> 
> Anytime Big Money ...
> 
> ...


coo' coo' , when ever possible I got money on that


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey bro, I have a favor to ask. Do you make decals for the Caddilac XLT? 1/24th scale. let me know how much and they need to compliment the camilion purple orange red pearl paint. ECKustoms619 needs then soon. Mr.1/16th


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

PM's sent...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:dunno:where you been hidin tony?!


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

homeboy took a vacation or something...:dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shh: :dunno: :shh:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

ive never bought decals from buddy but i will put a funny face too lol

:around::around::around:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

His computer is messed up.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> His computer is messed up.


Tell him to smoke signal his posts  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowlife ! ! (May 21, 2013)

Damn you do some fine work Sir ! Pm`d you bout a couple of orders, no rush gotta sort out a paypal account... Be in touch when ur back on the scene...... Lowlife ! !


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Do have anything for the Riviera?


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

:banghead:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

???


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Damn, where r u trend............


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

????


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

his computer took a crash from what i hear...HE IS NOT A BURN! i promise ya'll that!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> his computer took a crash from what i hear...HE IS NOT A BURN! i promise ya'll that!!


To much porn huh lol jp


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Hocknberry, just clarifying that we never said he was a burn.........at least I never said that


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

So when can I get what I order?


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:dunno:I guess when his computer is fixed...
im waiting on mine also...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

REGALHILOW said:


> So when can I get what I order?


IDK but I have never heard anything bad about " Trend " yall read his thread before yall try to bad mouth a brotha where I know from what I read everybody has been satisfied with his business and product be patience I seen his work on other builds never a complaint :nono::nono::nono:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

I order mine on 5/14/13 pay with PayPal and no answer on here n email.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

REGALHILOW said:


> I order mine on 5/14/13 pay with PayPal and no answer on here n email.


I order mine in april...but I know he will come thru after he fixes his computer.

I have more projects to work on while I wait...


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

HE COMEIN BRO DONT TRIP..I NEED LIKE 4 TO 5 SET's :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Hocknberry, just clarifying that we never said he was a burn.........at least I never said that


never said anyone called him a burn, just saying, he will come through, he's good peeps.....just standing in for my FAM bro :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Orale, cool hock


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

??????


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

.....:dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hope he ain't on vacation it seems strange :ugh:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I need some sets too but either way i hope dude is alright .


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thats true, we all hope he's alright


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

word on the street is that his printer is down.


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Don't think its a printer problem but who knows no contact, no signs of life,pray for the best :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Tend is good I spoke with him on the phone today. His computer is down that's why he hasn't been on. He's been busy with work and I think he's coming in town this weekend for our local show. I can relay a message or two if anyone wants me to.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Just tell him I said whattup I don't need anything. :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Let him know we are patiently waiting for our orders...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> Let him know we are patiently waiting for our orders...


Is there a Rock Bottom,Felix got that bag of magic tricks


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

bump, anybody heard anything?


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

Guess it time to get PayPal in involved


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

damn ive been gone for months and still nada?!


----------



## pebbles619 (Jul 20, 2013)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> _*A few new sets comming soon ............. "70 Monte Carlo and '67 Impala ..........
> 
> *_


i bought a mural set a while a go and i gave u the money on pay pal but u never sent the decals so i took the money back


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn he's still MIA.....WOW!!!!!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

I wonder if someone on here can try to reach him in person. Hopefully not but something might have happen to homeboy.


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Last I heard he's alive and kicking. One of the club members I messaged reached out to him for me on a request. Hopefully he'll be back to basics soon.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

dayuuuuuummmmmm :facepalm:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

?????


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Still no Trend???


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

I know we need those dope murals man. Hope everything is good, ill be on the lookout for your return


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

:{


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Any updates??


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

????


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

REGALHILOW said:


>


What were you building homie???


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

if u guys r trying to get a hold of him go to facebook he goes on there more than here fellas i see him from time to time ull have a better chance there than here to talk to him  just saying


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

So if he has internet access why can't he come on here and let us know
why we havent received our decals that we paid for!?!?!?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> So if he has internet access why can't he come on here and let us know
> why we havent received our decals that we paid for!?!?!?


that idk bro probably the same reason hardly nobody comes here either thats sumthing he has to explain homie


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't wanna step on his nuts here or anything but, the homie Daniel Mueller on facebook has done a set or two for me and he's good, hit him up!


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

yea I got set from him I just want my cash back or something


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

Ok I've been talking with homie and he will be back soon and make thing's right. Im heading to his house Saturday. His Facebook account shows him being on but it's not him at all. I will let him know about those that are waiting for the things they ordered and those that want refunds.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

8-Ball said:


> Ok I've been talking with homie and he will be back soon and make thing's right. Im heading to his house Saturday. His Facebook account shows him being on but it's not him at all. I will let him know about those that are waiting for the things they ordered and those that want refunds.


:h5:


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> I don't wanna step on his nuts here or anything but, the homie Daniel Mueller on facebook has done a set or two for me and he's good, hit him up!


links homie


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wassup homie!!!
Can we get our decals,an explanation or something??? :dunno:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

So he's alive!  Wouldn't be surprising to still not get a response on here.


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone got an update on this guy and these decals??!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't think so, thats too bad...he seemd like a real cool guy...:dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

he's on facebook most of the time now look for tony Franklin fellas that wood be ur best way to get in touch with with him :yes:


----------



## Ipadilla (Oct 4, 2020)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> TTT .........
> 
> Thanx to all who've ordered !
> 
> *Big Spring Sale Coming next week !!!!!!!!!!!! *


Hey bro is there a way for u to do a 1941 wagon decal set plz I will buy


----------

